# Haré que todo tenga más sentido



## LisaJonas

I have a little doubt about the verb in this sentence: Haré que todo tenga más sentido

Should I use Has or had??

I'll make that everything has/had more meaning.


----------



## chamyto

_Had _does not match , in my opinion .


----------



## didakticos

LisaJonas said:


> I have a little doubt about the verb in this sentence: Haré que todo tenga más sentido
> 
> Should I use Has or had??
> 
> I'll make that everything has/had more meaning.


_Tener sentido_ en inglés es _to make sense_.

_I'll make that everything makes more sense._  I am not totally positive: English is not my first language.  Help!!!

Good luck LisaJonas!


----------



## Translator07

Pienso que "I'll do everything make more sense" suena mejor, así no tendrás que repetir "make".

Espero te sirva,


----------



## k-in-sc

''I'll make that everything makes more sense'' is not idiomatic.
"I'll do everything make more sense" is missing something.
''I'll make everything have more meaning'' is one possibility. But ''sense'' and ''meaning'' are not quite the same thing.
I'm not really sure what you're trying to say, though. "Make" how? What kind of "sentido"? Context please!


----------



## eli-chi

Lisa:
Este es tu hilo #54.  
Personalmente, te he recordado *más de una vez *que debes incluir contexto.  También otros foreros lo han hecho.  Consíderalo de aquí en adelante.  De ese modo, no es necesario jugar a las adivinanzas. 
Te lo digo en buenas.  En serio.


----------



## k-in-sc

eli-chi said:


> Lisa:
> Este es tu hilo #54.
> Personalmente, te he recordado *más de una vez *que debes incluir contexto.  También otros foreros lo han hecho.  Consíderalo de aquí en adelante.  De ese modo, no es necesario jugar a las adivinanzas.
> Te lo digo en buenas.  En serio.


I was about to say the same thing, but I felt like I would be being mean.
If nice eli-chi can say it, I definitely second it.


----------



## Mate

En estos momentos LisaJonas no está en línea, pero —y esto lo digo como miembro y no como moderador— las compañeras tienen razón; el contexto es insuficiente.
Que algo tenga más sentido podría traducirse como "make more sense" o  "more meaningful". Son dos cosas bien diferentes.

Estoy seguro de que en cuanto LJ vuelva a conectarse explicará un poco mejor el tema para así ayudarnos a ayudarla.


----------



## k-in-sc

Mate, would your post be an example of "mano izquierda" (currently being discussed in another thread)?


----------



## LisaJonas

mmm... OK I'll give you more context I didn't want to put it because it could be even more confussing
 
This is the sentence: "Tomo sólo lo que me es propio, para hacer buen uso de mi vida y con ello, haré que todo tenga más sentido"
 
I understand everything, so if you don't want, don't help me with the sentence  the only thing I don't know is if I have to use Has or had.
 
Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> Mate, would your post be an example of "mano izquierda" (currently being discussed in another thread)?


I don't know about the other thread, K.



LisaJonas said:


> mmm... OK I'll give you more context I didn't want to put it because it could be even more confusing.
> 
> This is the sentence: "Tomo sólo lo que me es propio, para hacer buen uso de mi vida y con ello, haré que todo tenga más sentido"
> 
> I understand everything, so if you don't want, don't help me with the sentence  the only thing I don't know is if I have to use Has or had.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies!!


En ese caso voy a agregar esa parte al título de tu hilo. 
Y sí, la frase es confusa en castellano. Como si estuviera traducida al descuido a partir de otro idioma, o pobremente redactada en su lengua original.


----------



## LisaJonas

Mateamargo said:


> I don't know about the other thread, K.
> 
> En ese caso voy a agregar esa parte al título de tu hilo.


 
Please!!


----------



## LisaJonas

es sobre psicología pero ya me acostumbré a la redacción


----------



## k-in-sc

So, "I take only what's mine, to put my life to good use, and that way I make everything more meaningful"? 
"I take only what I've got coming to me, to make good use of my life, and that way I make everything more meaningful"?
Is that what you were going to say, LJ? I don't see the "has/have" part  
But I have no idea what they're talking about. Especially the first part ...


----------



## ramaya

the way to use the sentence is:

"*I'll do anything/every thing that makes  sense/good sense*"


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que en este caso, lo que se quiere decir es:

"I will make everything fit together". Es decir: "haré que todas las piezas de mi vida encajen, tengan un sentido global".


----------



## skubidur

Mateamargo said:


> I don't know about the other thread, K.
> 
> En ese caso voy a agregar esa parte al título de tu hilo.
> Y sí, la frase es confusa en castellano. Como si estuviera traducida al descuido a partir de otro idioma, o pobremente redactada en su lengua original.


 

Pues para mí sí tiene sentido la frase en castellano.


----------



## k-in-sc

ampurdan said:


> Creo que en este caso, lo que se quiere decir es:
> "I will make everything fit together". Es decir: "haré que todas las piezas de mi vida encajen, tengan un sentido global".


Hmm, maybe. I feel like we're just guessing. And what about the first part?



skubidur said:


> Pues para mí sí tiene sentido la frase en castellano.


Great! What does it mean to you?



ramaya said:


> "*I'll do anything/every thing that makes  sense/good sense*"


It says "que todo tenga," not "todo que tenga" ...


----------



## ACQM

Just taking k-in-sc version:

"I take only what's mine, to put my life to good use, and that way I make my world/life/living/reality more meaningful"

"...I get a meaning for my life"

"...I find a meaning for the world altogether".

¿Así tendría sentido en inglés?


----------



## skubidur

I think the same , K-in-sc, the original sentence means that I´ll do my best to put my life to good use and it all will make more sense...


----------



## k-in-sc

Make sense - be logically comprehensible
Have meaning/be meaningful - have importance, have significance

They make good use of their life by taking only what's theirs? What does that mean? They minimize their carbon footprint by taking the bus and refusing to drink bottled water? :-S


----------



## skubidur

in order to get myself together i need to resort to my inner skills


----------



## k-in-sc

skubidur said:


> in order to get myself together i need to resort to my inner skills


Um, how do you get that ... ?!


----------



## skubidur

dunno may be I don´t take things too seriously...;-)


----------



## Mate

skubidur said:


> dunno may be I don´t take things too seriously...;-)


Si lo tienes claro (el sentido de la frase), ¿por qué no nos lo explicas en castellano?

¿Cómo debemos entender esto?:  

"Tomo sólo lo que me es propio, para hacer  buen uso de mi vida y con ello, haré que todo tenga más sentido"

¿Qué es "lo que me es propio"? ¿lo que me pertenece? ¿otra cosa distinta?
¿Qué hace esa coma entre "propio" y "para"?
Ese "todo" al final ¿a qué hace referencia?

¿Quién escribió esto, Lisa? ¿está escrito en su lengua materna o es una traducción?


----------



## eli-chi

Me da la impresión que es una especie de conclusión, el cierre de una idea.  Pudiera ser que el contexto inmediatamente anterior ayudara a entender de qué habla.
Desde la primera vez que me encontré con un hilo de Lisa me dio la impresión de que su texto es una transcripción, o una traducción a partir de una transcripción.  
También opino que el autor (¿o traductor?), no se expresa claramente.


----------



## LisaJonas

Thank you so much for all the help guys, you are awesome!


----------



## k-in-sc

No need to thank us, just tell us what it means


----------



## LisaJonas

thank you guys for the help!!


----------



## k-in-sc

LisaJonas said:


> thank you guys for the help!!


 ... and the horse we rode in on


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> ... and the horse we rode in on


You´re so smart, k! 
So, we were only the fish she swam in on, right?


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe LisaJonas didn't understand that on behalf of all 10(?) foreros who contributed to this thread, I was asking for a clarification of the original phrase, in place of a thank-you. Maybe we should give her the benefit of the doubt. It's never too late to clarify ... (HINT!)


----------



## SevenDays

Hello

Well, I've got two cents to spare...

In the indicative:
_I claim only what's rightfully mine, to make good use of my life, and in so doing, I'll make sure that everything makes more sense._

(_claim_ may be more fitting than _take_, and _rightfully mine_ may better convey the idea of _lo que me es propio_)

To match the subjunctive meaning of "*tenga*:"

_I claim only what is rightfully mine, to make good use of my life, and in so doing,* I am to make* more sense of everything._

Maybe....

I may have to get two more cents...

Cheers


----------



## Mate

SevenDays said:


> I may have to get two more cents...


  Hopefully you'll get yet another "thank you, you are awesome"


----------



## SevenDays

Mateamargo said:


> Hopefully you'll get yet another "thank you, you are awesome"


 
aw shucks, _de nada_. Of course, let's hope LisaJonas gets back to us, perhaps with a little more context. But, you know, I'm sure I get the Spanish meaning, as given, but even so, I stop and ask myself "ok, so, she makes good use of _her_ life, right? I mean, it's _her_ life. Yes. Wait, I'd better read that again..." 
Talking to yourself, and answering your own questions now and then, isn't really all that bad.
Cheers


----------



## ramaya

*I will do whatever makes more sense.*

*I'll make sure that everything makes more sense*


----------



## eli-chi

El  intento de Lisa dice: _"I´ll make that everything __has/had__ more *meaning*"._

Pero, (¡como para no creerlo!) _todavía intentando "encontrarle sentido" a esta oración dentro del contexto: 
_
"Tomo   sólo lo  que me  es propio, para hacer buen uso de mi vida y  con ello (¿tomando "sólo  lo que me es propio"?),  haré (¿lograré/me aseguraré de?) que todo (¿lo   que haga?) tenga más sentido ¿sea más sensato/razonable?" 
(= tomando sólo ¿...  ...? , ¿haré "buen uso de mi vida" =  ¿seré más coherente?) 

Por alguna extraña  razón  -de la sinrazón, tal vez- me inclino a pensar -como ramaya y otros- que "sentido" aquí se  refiere a "sense".


----------



## k-in-sc

The question is whether the speaker wants his/her life to be less confusing or whether he/she wants to give it more purpose. We just don't know.


----------



## LisaJonas

OK guys! I've already finished the text, solved all the problems, and even I sent the translated copy, and I get paid, and the person who received it congratulated me because it was very good, and all because of your help, and the whole help I received in this forum. I don't remember how I translated the sentence, I only remember I did a mix of various opinions and finally I kept the idea of the sentence with other words, that's all. If you want to know EXACTLY what the sentence means, I'd have to write the whole 20 pages of the text, as some people say "It's a long long story", but with your replies I finally translated it as best as I could.


----------



## eli-chi

LisaJonas said:


> OK guys! I've already finished the text, solved all the problems, and even I *sent* the translated copy, and I get paid, and the person who received it congratulated me because it was very good, and all because of your help, and the whole help I received in this forum. I don't remember how I translated the sentence, I only remember I did a mix of various opinions and finally I kept the idea of the sentence with other words, that's all. If you want to know EXACTLY what the sentence means, I'd have to write the whole 20 pages of the text, as some people say "It's a long long story", but with your replies I finally translated it as best as I could.


¡Qué puedo decir, Lisa!  A mis años ya no sufro de "vergüenza ajena".  Pudiste haber pensado en los nativos que te ayudaron a conseguir el dinero por la excelente traducción.


----------



## LisaJonas

eli-chi said:


> ¡Qué puedo decir, Lisa! A mis años ya no sufro de "vergüenza ajena". Pudiste haber pensado en los nativos que te ayudaron a conseguir el dinero por la excelente traducción.


 
Oh no no no!! I think you misundertood my message!! I really appreciate all the help I've received!! I'm just saying that I finished the text, and everything goes well, you can stop trying to help me if you want because I've already done it!! haha it's just that!  I didn't want to offend anybody, and if I did it, I really sorry! ah! and I use to make silly mistakes like "sended" but it's just because I'm kind of absentminded, and I'm just starting to translate texts as a professional translator (actually, it was my second "serious" translation), but if it's about translations, believe me I don't make mistakes like that haha!


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm glad your translation was so well received! And I'm sure it would not be too much trouble for you to check your copy of it and post back with how you translated "Haré que todo tenga más sentido." Right? That way maybe you can help WordReference help somebody else in the future.


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> I'm glad your translation was so well received! And I'm sure it would not be too much trouble for you to check your copy of it and post back with how you translated "Haré que todo tenga más sentido." Right? *That way maybe you can help WordReference help somebody else in the future. *


Puede que sea esto lo que no habías entendido, Lisa.  *Que WR es un diccionario*.  Y que así como tú llegaste aquí, otros lo harán en el futuro.  
Si no habías caído en la cuenta de ello, soy yo quien tiene que ofrecer disculpas, pues te malentendí y te juzgué mal.


----------



## LisaJonas

Ok! No Problem!! Well this is what I put in the text,
I take only what is mine, to make a good use of my life, and along with that, I make everything more meaningful.


but (as you already know) it is in a very very special context, so if somebody is looking for the translation I was asking in the title, he/she has to be very carefull.... I change the words, but I tried to keep the original idea as best as I could. I modulated it. =D Currently I'm translating a text from german into spanish about economics! The subject I love the most! =D


----------

